# What type of cichlid are these?



## MJ Cichlid (Apr 16, 2020)

Thought the striped one may be a juvenile rusty because of the spot. The other one ... I dunno


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Random fish???
Did they have a name when you got them????


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The yellow one is not a Rusty, it has too much lip. I was thinking this was similar to some sort of _Petrotilapia_, but couldn't find a match there. And of course, the "H" word could be involved here.

People tend to forget that there are actually a few more genera of Mbuna that don't get a lot of attention. They have been imported, so they are in the hobby, often with incorrect ID or mistaken for hybrids.


----------



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

The shape/proportions of the first one looks like some type of Metriaclima to me. Either sub-dom male or female.


----------



## MJ Cichlid (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for replying. I don't remember what these ones where when we bought them. The LFS where I got them and usually has your named breeds, but these may have been cheapies that we got when the tank is new. The yellow wish ones spot was intriguing. It fluoresces bluish green. Brownish purple one has a leading blue on it's fins and a little trailing orange. They're both cool looking fish. Not models, but cool in their own right. I was just curious if anybody could ID them


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The darker fish is indeed something from the Metriaclima complex.... it looks like a female, so it's improbable that anyone can ever ID that, as many look the exact same.

The other fish as others have suggested, it looks Petrotilapia, or a mix of, or maybe just a hybrid that looks like Petrotilapia. Petrotilapia are relatively rare in the hobby, and the types that are in the hobby, look nothing like your fish.


----------



## MJ Cichlid (Apr 16, 2020)

I think you ID'd it! I did some research on petrotilapia... which brought me to a name I recognized... nkata orange. Looks like that's it, Thanks!


----------

